# Moss Glen Falls



## Bobw235 (Jul 5, 2016)

A photo that I took about two months ago from Stowe, VT.  Spent some time in Aurora HDR trying to improve the lighting and overall tone.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice photo-like the effect.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 5, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Nice photo-like the effect.


Thanks Captain.  I've got to get myself a neutral density filter for waterfall shots, which will make them smoother.  I was happy with how this came out, but know it could be better.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 5, 2016)

Great photo. When I was a kid we always spent a week or two in Vermont. We had no AC back then and Vermont was always so much cooler than NJ. My Dad managed a nursery and landscaping business his whole life and use to go up to Vermont in the winter for Christmas trees to sell. Today he would never be able to keep up with the demand for trees cutting them himself..


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photo. When I was a kid we always spent a week or two in Vermont. We had no AC back then and Vermont was always so much cooler than NJ. My Dad managed a nursery and landscaping business his whole life and use to go up to Vermont in the winter for Christmas trees to sell. Today he would never be able to keep up with the demand for trees cutting them himself..



Thanks Ruth.  I love visiting Vermont for a number of reasons, not the least of which is its relaxed atmosphere and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 5, 2016)

Beautiful Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Beautiful Bob!



Thanks Ruthanne.  Glad you liked it.


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

I love to slow the speed down, since I go to up state New York every year we have so many falls all over the place. I grew up up there so I know where to go. I have so many
pix's of different falls. My friend I stay with has a 5 tier falls in her backyard. We climb it every time I go up there. lindap


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

happytime said:


> I love to slow the speed down, since I go to up state New York every year we have so many falls all over the place. I grew up up there so I know where to go. I have so many
> pix's of different falls. My friend I stay with has a 5 tier falls in her backyard. We climb it every time I go up there. lindap



I need to get a neutral density filter and a better lens to do more justice to waterfall shots.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice editing Bob.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice editing Bob.



Thanks Annie. If you have a Mac, I highly recommend Aurora HDR and MacPhun Creative Kit 2016. Really helpful tools.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

i love shooting water falls with a density filter to make them smooth and cotton like . we shot a few places with some small waterfalls . i will try to find them and post them .


----------

